# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام سال سومی ها در کنکور 96

## mehdirahmati137

سلام ببخشید ی سوال خیلی مهم دارم.من هر سال میشنوم که بعضی از سال سومی ها کنکور ثبت نام میکنن . منم میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی نمیدونم امکانش هست یا نه و اصن اگه بشه چجوری باید ثبت نام کرد؟
هدفم اینه که وقتی 97 کنکور اصلیمو دادم دومین بارم باشه که میرم تو اون فضا و جو سنگین.

----------


## parnia-sh

نه.همچین چیزی نیس...حتی توی دفترچه ذکرشده که اگه سومی باشی کنکورثبت نام کنی به عنوان متخلف :Yahoo (21): شناخته میشی وسال دیگه اجازه ی کنکور نداری

----------


## mehdirahmati137

به من گفتن که یه گزینه داره که اگه اونو انتخاب کنی واست تبدیل به کنکور آزمایشی میشه.همچین چیزی هست؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> به من گفتن که یه گزینه داره که اگه اونو انتخاب کنی واست تبدیل به کنکور آزمایشی میشه.همچین چیزی هست؟


خیرنیس..من خودم دیروز کنکورثبت نام کردم و هم چین گزینه ای  نبود

----------

